# A Few Tennessee Bronze Backs



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wanted to post some pictures from one of our many river stomps this summer. We have done fairly well with the smallies this year. Shoot me a PM if anyone is interested in a good creek trip. I will guide for a small fee and all beer is included.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job hillbilly. I wanna catch one


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Come on up city boy. It is just a short ride on the donkeys to the secret hole.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

that is the coolest beer necklace ive ever seen lol


----------

